# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Jack Ma

## Airicist

Co-founder of Alibaba Group

instagram.com/jackma_alibaba

Jack Ma on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Jack Ma on the China Opportunity at Gateway '17

Published on Jun 21, 2017




> Alibaba Executive Chairman Jack Ma explains why now is the time for U.S. small businesses to enter the China consumer market.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the leader with Jack Ma

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> Meet the Leader sessions are informal discussions for participants to hear about the personal experiences of leading world figures. On this occasion, Global Shapers and special guests from the Young Global Leaders and Technology Pioneers communities will have the opportunity to meet Jack Ma, Executive Chairman of Alibaba Group Holding, and Member of the Board of Trustees, World Economic Forum. Jack Ma is a Young Global Leader Alumni as well as a Foundation Board member of the Global Shapers Community.
> 
> - Jack Ma, Executive Chairman, Alibaba Group Holding, People's Republic of China; Member of the Board of Trustees, World Economic Forum
> - Abi Ramanan Chief Executive Officer, ImpactVision, United Kingdom

----------


## Airicist

An insight, an idea with Jack Ma

Streamed live September 19, 2018




> An interview with Jack Ma

----------


## Airicist

Watch Jack Ma at Viva Tech 2019

Published on May 17, 2019




> The Alibaba Group founder and executive chairman spoke with Publicis Groupe Chairman Maurice Lévy during a "fireside chat" at the conference, urging both companies and governments to use tech for good.

----------


## Airicist

Steve Forbes interviews Jack Ma at Forbes Global CEO Conference

Oct 18, 2019




> Forbes Media Chairman and Editor-in-Chief Steve Forbes interviewed Alibaba founder Jack Ma after Ma received the Malcolm S. Forbes Lifetime Achievement Award. Read an in-depth article

----------

